# Cristante alla Roma, 30 milioni all'Atalanta



## Willy Wonka (6 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Giugno 2018)

Mi sembra il classico giocatore italiano da piccola realtà.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Giugno 2018)

Monchi continua la sua carica di mediocri


----------



## Raryof (6 Giugno 2018)

Scarsissimo.
L'altra sera peggiore in campo, non teneva una palla che fosse una.


----------



## luis4 (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



classico giocatorino pagato a caro prezzo.


----------



## davidelynch (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Come vendono quelli dell'Atalanta nessuno mai.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Giugno 2018)

Qui l'allarme cesso rivitalizzato da Gasperini è fortissimo.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2018)

Bene così, pericolo scampato


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Giocatore che è esploso nel ruolo che Di Fra non fa fare nemmeno a Nainggolan.
Curioso di vedere come lo gestiranno tatticamente.


----------



## Boomer (6 Giugno 2018)

Se comprano pure Berardi hanno fatto incetta di pippe del calcio italiano.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.


Questo sarà il pacco di questo calciomercato...Gasperini lo ha ''imbellettito'' ma è rimasto lo stesso giocatore che mi ha lasciato indifferente alla sua uscita dal Milan...lento, lento ed ancora lento...


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Giugno 2018)

Wow monchi, sei pazzo


----------



## uolfetto (6 Giugno 2018)

e noi paghiamo la clausola alla roma e prendiamoci pellegrini che è più forte


----------



## Serginho (6 Giugno 2018)

Ne vale si e no la metà


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> e noi paghiamo la clausola alla roma e prendiamoci pellegrini che è più forte



Magari..


----------



## Milanista (6 Giugno 2018)

Vai monkey


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Atalanta Calcio:

Ricevere 30 milioni per Cristante ----> investire questi soldi prendendo qualche giovane a tre spicci ----> vendere questi giovani l'estate dopo a 30 milioni...e cosi' via, in loop.


----------



## Love (6 Giugno 2018)

mah...cmq l'atalanta dalle cessioni prende tantissimo...ma sti soldi che fine fanno visto che poi spende pochissimo sul mercato??


----------



## Stex (6 Giugno 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> mah...cmq l'atalanta dalle cessioni prende tantissimo...ma sti soldi che fine fanno visto che poi spende pochissimo sul mercato??



Mettono via e intanto devono sistemare lo stadio


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Credo sia l'ennesimo miracolato da Gasperini


----------



## uolfetto (6 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Magari..



vabbè almeno uno ci spera


----------



## Heaven (6 Giugno 2018)

Sono convinto che Cristante diventerà un grandissimo. Per me è sempre stato promettente


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Giugno 2018)

Vedete voi.... Io dico solo :

Bryan cristante. 30 milioni.


----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Classico giocatore forte nell'Atalanta, ma che non saprà imporsi in una grande.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Giugno 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Classico giocatore forte nell'Atalanta, ma che non saprà imporsi in una grande.



Tra lui e Kessie il bidone l'abbiamo preso noi


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2018)

Boh, non so che dire su Cristante.

Non so se il Milan aveva fatto bene a cederlo per Bonaventura, non so se l'affare l'ha fatto l'Atalanta o l'ha fatto la Roma, non so se l'Atalanta ha inculato la Roma...Boh. Cristante è un mistero per me.

P.S. Strano però che la Juvalanta fosse a un passo dal cederlo ai pluriasteriscati, mentre all'improvviso lo vendono alla Roma. 
Quindi dopo attenta riflessione opto per l'inculata alla Roma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] E già avresti bruciato tutto il budget, visto che il restante lo metti a bilancio


----------



## Goro (6 Giugno 2018)

A 30 milioni è un rischio abbastanza forte però merita una possibilità con una big ora che è cresciuto rispetto ai tempi rossoneri


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Giugno 2018)

I prezzi sono quelli ormai. 5 milioni per il prestito + 25 milioni in due anni per l'obbligo di riscatto non sono sulla carta tantissimi, CON IL MERCATO ATTUALE, per un centrocampista di 23 anni che in questa stagione ha segnato un gol ogni quattro partite.

Comunque sta a lui ora dimostrare che quanto di buono fatto in quest'anno e mezzo a Bergamo non sia un fuoco di paglia, confermarsi e confermare il fatto che gli osservatori di Milan e Benfica avevano visto giusto su di lui. 

In bocca al lupo a un ex ragazzo del nostro vivaio.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Giugno 2018)

30 mln sono veramente tanti, il rischio pacco è alto. 

detto ciò, penso che uno tra naingolan e strootman sia ai saluti dopo sto colpo, non paghi così tanto un giocatore per metterlo in panchina.


----------



## Djerry (6 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION] E già avresti bruciato tutto il budget, visto che il restante lo metti a bilancio





Però se leggo bene si parla di 5 milioni di prestito biennale, quindi per 24 mesi il ragazzo sarà costato a Monchi solo quella cifra bassissima e solo quando avrà 25 anni e sarà stato presumibilmente lanciato in giallorosso e magari in azzurro, ci sarà l'esborso di 25 milioni che potrebbe essere ripagato immediatamente da una possibile nuova acquirente.

Sarebbe insomma la classica operazione di cessione dell'Atalanta che dilata il momento della plusvalenza da mettere a bilancio (scorso anno Gagliardini, quest'anno Caldara, prossimo anno Kessie, 2020 Cristante) anche a prescindere da quando fisicamente il giocatore lascia Bergamo, ed in cui alla fine vincono tutti.

La stessa operazione Kessie condotta da Mirabelli, al netto di una cifra finale un po' troppo altina, per me sul piano finanziario è la migliore del nostro scorso mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però se leggo bene si parla di 5 milioni di prestito biennale, quindi per 24 mesi il ragazzo sarà costato a Monchi solo quella cifra bassissima e solo quando avrà 25 anni e sarà stato presumibilmente lanciato in giallorosso e magari in azzurro, ci sarà l'esborso di 25 milioni che potrebbe essere ripagato immediatamente da una possibile nuova acquirente.
> 
> Sarebbe insomma la classica operazione di cessione dell'Atalanta che dilata il momento della plusvalenza da mettere a bilancio (scorso anno Gagliardini, quest'anno Caldara, prossimo anno Kessie, 2020 Cristante) ed in cui alla fine vincono tutti.
> 
> L'operazione Kessie condotta da Mirabelli, al netto di una cifra finale un po' troppo altina, per me sul piano finanziario è la migliore del nostro scorso mercato.


Mi riferivo soprattutto alla mossa di Monchi, perché non so quanto possa essere vantaggioso da un punto di vista tecnico l'acquisto di Cristante. In Kessiè, ad esempio, ci vedo molto di più.


----------



## Black (6 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Follia!

ha fatto 6 mesi buoni all'Atalanta, ma continuo a non vederci nulla di eccezionale. 30M sono un esagerazione


----------



## Djerry (6 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo soprattutto alla mossa di Monchi, perché non so quanto possa essere vantaggioso da un punto di vista tecnico l'acquisto di Cristante. In Kessiè, ad esempio, ci vedo molto di più.



Ah ok! Ed in effetti le perplessità ci sono, soprattutto per quel più volte citato discorso dei centrocampisti di Gasperini che ormai da anni sembrano una cosa con lui e molto meno senza lui.

Certo Di Francesco è un altro che sa bene come valorizzare le mezzali di inserimento, non mi sorprenderei di vedere Cristante flirtare anche a Roma con la doppia cifra di reti stagionali.
In più nelle ultime partite aveva ritestato anche Nainggolan trequartista che parte più avanzato, alla Spalletti: Cristante potrebbe essere fatto su misura anche per quella variante.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Giugno 2018)

l'avessimo comprato noi a quella cifra qua sarebbe partita la crocifissione immediata di Mirabelli


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Giocatore che non sposta una paglia a certi livelli..

Per me l'unico davvero con potenziale dall'atalanta l'abbiamo preso noi, cioé Kessie che ha prestanza fisica da competizioni internazionali..

Vedremo Conti, sperando le sue doti si confermino..anche perché partendo da abate dubito possiamo non migliorare (lo stesso calabria non mi convince al 100%)


----------



## Wildbone (7 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che non sposta una paglia a certi livelli..
> 
> Per me l'unico davvero con potenziale dall'atalanta l'abbiamo preso noi, cioé Kessie che ha prestanza fisica da competizioni internazionali..
> 
> Vedremo Conti, sperando le sue doti si confermino..anche perché partendo da abate dubito possiamo non migliorare (lo stesso calabria non mi convince al 100%)



Peccato solo che tecnicamente Kessie sia veramente poca cosa. E non sembra nemmeno migliorare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Peccato solo che tecnicamente Kessie sia veramente poca cosa. E non sembra nemmeno migliorare.



Il punto è che se sei fisicamente strabordante in europa ci puoi giocare e fare bella figura anche se tecnicamente non sei superbo..se invece non hai fisico o la tecnica e la personalità sono top oppure diventi anonimo come un Elsha qualunque tanto per fare nomi...


----------



## juventino (7 Giugno 2018)

E invece io penso che Cristante sia davvero un gran bel colpo.


----------



## Wildbone (7 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che se sei fisicamente strabordante in europa ci puoi giocare e fare bella figura anche se tecnicamente non sei superbo..se invece non hai fisico o la tecnica e la personalità sono top oppure diventi anonimo come un Elsha qualunque tanto per fare nomi...



Mmh, non credo, sai? 
Perché gli enormi limiti tecnici di Kessie sono, purtroppo, inficianti in negativo in ogni sua partita giocata. Quante volte prova la penetrazione, ne supera un paio di forza e poi si va a infilare in un imbuto o non riesce a mettere una palla decente in mezzo? Quante volte è in zona tiro (o persino di fronte al portiere dopo una bella penetrazione di forza) e la spara in curva? Quante volte fa dei passaggi sporchi? Poi, per carità, fisicamente è dominante in Serie A e se vuole superare un paio di uomini di forza lo fa 7 volte su 10. Ma penso che se Kessie avesse avuto anche solo la tecnica di un Montolivo, quest'anno avremmo avuto qualche bel punticino in più, se consideriamo tutte le occasione buttate dal nostro centrocampista. Comunque, mi tengo tutta la vita Kessie rispetto a Cristante, giusto per rimanere nel topic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Mmh, non credo, sai?
> Perché gli enormi limiti tecnici di Kessie sono, purtroppo, inficianti in negativo in ogni sua partita giocata. Quante volte prova la penetrazione, ne supera un paio di forza e poi si va a infilare in un imbuto o non riesce a mettere una palla decente in mezzo? Quante volte è in zona tiro (o persino di fronte al portiere dopo una bella penetrazione di forza) e la spara in curva? Quante volte fa dei passaggi sporchi? Poi, per carità, fisicamente è dominante in Serie A e se vuole superare un paio di uomini di forza lo fa 7 volte su 10. Ma penso che se Kessie avesse avuto anche solo la tecnica di un Montolivo, quest'anno avremmo avuto qualche bel punticino in più, se consideriamo tutte le occasione buttate dal nostro centrocampista. *Comunque, mi tengo tutta la vita Kessie rispetto a Cristante, giusto per rimanere nel topic*.



Concordo


----------



## odasensei (7 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Sport è stato trovato l'accordo definitivo per il trasferimento di Bryan Cristante alla Roma. Il centrocampista atalantino si trasferisce in giallorosso in prestito biennale a fronte di 5 milioni di euro più il riscatto obbligatorio fissato a 25 milioni. Costo totale 30 milioni. Nei prossimi giorni visite mediche e firma sul contratto.



Wow alla Roma non me l'aspettavo, pensavo andasse sicuro alla Juve...gran bel colpo comunque.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E invece io penso che Cristante sia davvero un gran bel colpo.



Mah, io trovo strano che la Juventus l'abbia mollato così facilmente...Per di più con un club alleato con l'Atalanta.


----------



## juventino (7 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah, io trovo strano che la Juventus l'abbia mollato così facilmente...Per di più con un club alleato con l'Atalanta.



La Juve al momento è concentrata su altre cose imho.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E invece io penso che Cristante sia davvero un gran bel colpo.



Anche a me piace molto, però non sono convinto di quel prezzo. Poi vabbè...c'è da dire che a quanto pare per molti la giustificazione "eh coi prezzi che girano ci sta" vale solo per un DS e per gli altri no. Per me invece non vale mai e dico che l'acquisto ci sta ma Monchi poteva limare il prezzo...vedremo se comunque ne sarà valsa la pena.


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Juve al momento è concentrata su altre cose imho.



Ti riferisci a Milinkovic-Savic? Beati voi...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti riferisci a Milinkovic-Savic? Beati voi...



Beati cosa? che devono trattare con Lotito 
e lui aspetta la fine del Mondiale x alzare il valore 
che adesso equivale a 120 mln 
il post mondiale andrà a 140/60 mln con asta aperta 
* ci saranno + pretendenti 

buona tortura se mai 

noi abbiamo subita x Biglia XD


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2018)

ma pallotta non diceva che non si poteva spendere?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2018)

bel colpo ma non sposta un kaiser


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra il classico giocatore italiano da piccola realtà.



Sono d'accordo pure io...


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> E invece io penso che Cristante sia davvero un gran bel colpo.



Anche secondo me.



Djerry ha scritto:


> Ah ok! Ed in effetti le perplessità ci sono, soprattutto per quel più volte citato discorso dei centrocampisti di Gasperini che ormai da anni sembrano una cosa con lui e molto meno senza lui.
> 
> Certo Di Francesco è un altro che sa bene come valorizzare le mezzali di inserimento, non mi sorprenderei di vedere Cristante flirtare anche a Roma con la doppia cifra di reti stagionali.
> In più nelle ultime partite aveva ritestato anche Nainggolan trequartista che parte più avanzato, alla Spalletti: Cristante potrebbe essere fatto su misura anche per quella variante.



Però potrebbe faticare a afare la mezz'ala classica, non ha il dinamismo che ha (aveva) Nainggolan. Penso che cederanno Strootman.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2018)

Le cifre ufficiali sono 5 di prestito più 15 di riscatto e 10 di bonus. Un grande affare.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2018)

Il meglio di se cristante lo ha fatto vedere all'atalanta a ridosso delle punte e negli inserimenti dentro l'area ma non ha fatto nè il centrocampista verticale a tutto campo nè il centrocampista d'ordine. Abbiamo assistito quindi a una valorizzazione del giocatore molto complessa per certi versi e che rientra nell'alchimia tattica del gioco di gasperini.
Io dico che bisogna stare molto attenti perchè il rischio fregatura è altissimo.
Se Di Francesco dovesse utilizzare cristante come mezz'ala vedremmo lo stesso meraviglioso giocatore ammirato quest'anno?
E da centrocampista avanzato saprà esprimersi come all'atalanta?
Ho i miei grossi dubbi.
In pochi ne parlano ma per me quest'anno il vero salto di qualità all'atalanta lo ha fatto freuler.
Non lo sto sponsorizzando per il milan, giusto per chiarire, ma rispetto allo scorso anno da regista diligente è diventato anche bravo negli inserimenti.
Io dell'atalanta prenderei solo quel ragazzino davanti, ha una tecnica di base impressionante ed è forte sia nel corto e nello stretto che a campo aperto.
Tutti gli altri giocatori sono esaltati da movimenti di squadra collaudati.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Giugno 2018)

Per quanto mi riguarda pur essendo giocatori diversi, Cristante dà le piste a Kessie. Il nostro calciatore è ultra ignorante. Sa solo correre dritto e sbagliare passaggi.


----------

